# Vorstellung



## Redlisch (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
ich wollte mich auch einmal kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Axel, bin 40 Jahre jung, verheiratet mit einem Kind (Kind ?, nö mit 21 nicht mehr). Von Beruf bin ich Energieanlagenelektroniker mit Vorbelastung im Metallbau (Fachschule spanende Bearbeitungstechnik), wobei ich hauptsächlich im Engineering  und mit der Programmierung von Gebäudeleittechnik/Überwachungstechnik zu tun habe.

Vor 4 Wochen habe ich mit dem Teichbau angefangen, wobei die erste Planung schon 8 Jahre zurückliegt . Aber es kam immer ein anderes Projekt dazwischen.

Der Stand der Baumaßnahmen kann hier eingesehen werden.


Grüße aus Lower Saxony

Axel (Der am WE auf schönes Wetter hofft)


----------



## Dodi (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Axel!

Ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei den Teich-:crazy: ! 

Manno, das wird ja ein gewaltiger Teich bei Dir - RESPEKT!   

Ab Morgen soll das Wetter erst einmal besser werden, da kannst Du bestimmt das Wochenende nutzen, um die Folie einzulegen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Teichbau und natürlich auch hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum.

Ach ja, wenn Fragen - immer her damit!
Hier werden Sie geholfen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallöchen  Herzlich Willkommen  

Wenn, dann aber Richtig, Prima  

Ist der Hund ein Podenco ? Sieht zumindest so aus.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Servus Axel

Willkommen hier, bei den Teichverrückten  

Dein Projekt ist trotz der Wetterkapriolen gelungen, Hut ab  .

Wünsche dir noch weiter gutes gelingen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Fotos kannst auch direkt in den Beiträgen einstellen, wie es geht kannst  hier nachlesen.


----------



## thias (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Axel,

das wird also ein Waldsee... toll, könnte mir gefallen...  
Gebaut wird nach dem NG-Prinzip? Ein Schwimmteich?

Viel Spaß noch, ich habs gerade fast hinter mir...


----------



## Redlisch (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen  Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> Ist der Hund ein Podenco ? Sieht zumindest so aus.



Ja ist ein Podenco, davon haben wir 2, an andere ist etwas kleiner aber massiger und sieht eher aus wie ein Wolf 

Der Teich wird im Moment als Rennbahn genutzt (Steilwandrennen), ist schon erstaunlich wie man die Erdanziehungskraft durch Geschwindigkeit austricksen kann 



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Gebaut wird nach dem NG-Prinzip? Ein Schwimmteich?



Jaein sage ich mal, aber in Anlehnung. Eigentlich alles in einem, am Ende kommt noch ein Steg (5m breit) mit Blockhaus und Leiter hin, Fische und Bepflanzung kommen auch rein. Ich möchte auch den Waldkarakter erhalten (Es waren mal 430 __ Tannen, Fichten und Edeltannen). Es ist mir sichtlich schwergefallen die 12 zu fällen ...

Da meine Frau im Moment nicht mithelfen kann, habe ich die Schachtarbeiten nach Feierabend und zwischen den Regengüssen gemacht, ich denke mal dafür bin ich gut im Zeitplan geblieben.

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Klasse ein Podencoliebhaber, ist ja eher selten. Und eine Rennbahn haben wir auch, um unsere Gartenhütte rum.  

Wir haben eine Podencodame zur Vermittlung, aber so wie es aussieht behalten wir sie :crazy:  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Redlisch (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben eine Podencodame zur Vermittlung, aber so wie es aussieht behalten wir sie :crazy:
> Gruss
> Uwe



Aus Spanien ? Da kommen unsere beiden her. Die beiden haben einen sehr unterschiedlichen Karakter wobei der Graue es kühler liebt und nicht so auf Körperkontakt steht und das Reh sich bei 35°C in die pralle Sonne legt (oder 60 cm vom Kamin entfernt) und sich immer dicht ankuschelt.

Die Dame wäre was für unseren String (das Reh), leider haben wir hier in der Nähe keine Podencos und die anderen Spielkameraden machen immer so schnell schlapp :

Axel

PS: Ich sehe gerade du hast die gleiche Postleitzahl *hehe


----------



## Sternthaler13 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo,

wow, das nenne ich aber mal Teich. Das relativiert unseren zu einem - sagen wir mal - Tümpel  

Und die Hunde sind auch wirklich bildhübsch...

Ach ja...und natürlich Herzlich Willkommen hier!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Ja Axel, aus Gran Canaria  

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Morgen soll das Wetter erst einmal besser werden, da kannst Du bestimmt das Wochenende nutzen, um die Folie einzulegen.



Ohh man und das vor dem Frühstück...
Hatte gerade bei der Spedition welche die Folie nach mir liefert angerufen, die haben nichts bekommen, obwohl mir das vom der Hauptspedition zugesagt wurde  

Ich dann bei der Hauptspedition angerufen wo meine Folie geblieben ist --- ist gestern an die Unterspedition in meiner Nähe rausgegangen --- nö, ist sie nicht ...

Nach 30 min der Rückruf, sie hätte...sollte..aber liegt noch hier  
Ich klebte schon an der Decke... Er schickt sofort ein Fax raus, sie wird mir morgen bis 11 Uhr zugestellt, Mehrkosten übernehmen die :beeten: 

Axel (wehe die Folie ist morgen nicht da  )


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Aloho,

mal ein kleiner Statusbericht:

Gestern Mittag haben wir die Folie eingezogen (habe jetzt einige Brandblasen an den Fingern, da sie Sonne es ja gut meinte und die Folie so erhitzte das man Pizza drauf backen konnte).

Nachdem noch 2 m³ Wesersand rangeschafft wurden (weiter mit dem Sand geht es dann morgen), hies es um 21.00 Uhr "Wasser marsch".

Da mein Aussenwasserhahn nicht die größte Zuleitung hat, komme ich auf 3 Tage und Nächte bis voll.

Heute wird der Damm geschlossen, das 100er Verbindungsrohr eingemörtelt und die Ziel-Saugtechnik installiert.

Im Teich ist es wie im Backofen im Moment, und die größte Hitze kommt ja noch.

Heute Abend werde ich das die Pflanzenkataloge wälzen und einiges an Unterwasserpflanzen Bestellen.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

So, der Teich wurde von mir eingeweiht...
Etwas unfreiwillig, aber ausser mir war niemand da welchen ich hätte reinschicken können. : 

Problem war das die lange (8m) Saugleitung bei einen Wasserstand von 110 aufschwimmen wollte. Luft war keine drin, hatte vom Rand versucht sie mit einem Besen runter zu drücken, kam aber wieder hoch.

Jetzt habe ich erstmal einen großen Stein draufgepackt.
Wassertemp heute morgen 16 °C :crazy: 

Meister Kneip wäre bestimmt Stolz auf mich gewesen  

Axel


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Axel,

nun hast Du uns den Mund so wässerig gemacht.... gibt es irgendwo Fotos?? 

Wir alle hier lieben Bilder.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> nun hast Du uns den Mund so wässerig gemacht.... gibt es irgendwo Fotos??



Bei meiner SIG auf Teich drücken, dort habe ich den Bau dokumentiert.


----------



## Redlisch (25. Juli 2007)

*Der Sturm*

Hiho,
der Sturm heute nacht hat einiges am Teich angerichtet  ...

Alle __ Igelkolben welche ich vor 2 Tagen gepflanzt habe abgeknickt, die Folie ist auf der Längstseite (da steht sie noch 1m über) durch den Sturm hochgeklappt und in den Teich ... meine Sumpfdotterblumen platt ...

3* habe ich heute nacht den Skimmerbehälter geleert, die ganze Teichoberfläche war von einer fast geschlossenen Schicht Blätter und Baumsamen bedeckt ....

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo,
da am Sonntag ein verkaufsoffener Sonntag bei einer bekannten
Fischfarm ist, wollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und mit meiner Frau
dort hinfahren. In nächster Zeit schaffen wir das dann nicht mehr.

Hier meine Einkaufsliste:

20*__ Bitterling
20*Gold __ Elritze
10* __ Gründling
10*Moderließchen
10*__ Nase (klein)
10*__ Teichmuschel

Gibt es etwas was gegen die Zusammenstellung spricht ?
Wie vertragen sich Edelkrebse (vielleicht ab Herbst) mit Teichmuscheln ?

Was für Fische würden noch dazu passen (__ Hasel,Schlammpeitzer,__ Steinbeißer,Schleihe,Ukelei habe ich noch nicht gefunden) ?

Axel


----------



## MeneMeiner (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Axel,

wenn ich hätte, wie du, würde ich....

aber was soll's... Ich habe nicht... 

Beeindruckend, dein Teich und die Arbeit, die du dafür investierst. Leider kann ich auf deinem Link die letzten Bilder nicht sehen (bin ich aber gewohnt als Nutzer von Software abseits des Mainstreams...  ).

Zu deiner Fischauswahl: Die "__ Nase" in deinem Posting zeigt beim Überfahren mit der Maus einen Hinweis, den du evtl. beachten solltest.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				MeneMeiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> Beeindruckend, dein Teich und die Arbeit, die du dafür investierst. Leider kann ich auf deinem Link die letzten Bilder nicht sehen (bin ich aber gewohnt als Nutzer von Software abseits des Mainstreams...  ).



Ersteinmal ein Danke ...

Zu den Bildern: Wie es aussieht arbeitet Google gerade an seinem Servern, die Bilder sind im Moment nicht abrufbar, liegt also nicht an dir 

Axel


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Axel,

ich würde auch sagen, klick mal hier auf die __ Nase  bzw. blätter Dich mal durchs Tierlexikon. 
Bezüglich Krebse, kannst Du entweder mal bei Winfried oder karsten. anfragen.... ich weiß nicht, ob die an __ Muscheln gehen würden. :?


----------



## Redlisch (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> ich würde auch sagen, klick mal hier auf die __ Nase  bzw. blätter Dich mal durchs Tierlexikon.
> Bezüglich Krebse, kannst Du entweder mal bei Winfried oder karsten. anfragen.... ich weiß nicht, ob die an __ Muscheln gehen würden. :?






			
				www.hausgarten.net schrieb:
			
		

> Nase (chondrostoma nasus) (auch: Näsling, Schwarzbauch, Speier)
> 
> Systematik: gesellig lebender Grundfisch
> Länge: durchschnittlich 30 cm
> ...



Ich denke noch drüber nach ...

Wegen der Edelkrebse/Muscheln nehme ich mal mit Winfried kontakt auf ...
Axel


----------

